# how long was your first period after miscarage



## bevan88

hi all 

this is day 6 of what i believe is my first period 4 weeks 5 days following miscarrage.

I am having horrendous cramps almost as bad as when i miscarried every day apart from day 3. 

however i have hardley bled just light spotting really could have not worn a pad for first 5 days. Have some more bleeding today but still much lighter than normal periods.

How many days did your periods last for? Mine used to only last 4-5 days.

Is it normal to have such a painfull and light period? I always thought pain would have meant heavt bleeding?

Sorry to post again am just driving myself mad! Want not to be in pain anymore as i have pelvic pain front and back but im not sure if this is bowel related or weird period related anymore!:growlmad:


----------



## js9

everyone is different i got my first a/f last week after my m/c.it took exactly 6 weeks to arrive.but they were same as before no pain just lasted 5 days as usual,so see how your next time and go from there.but like i said were all different take care.


----------



## urchin

my 'period' came right on schedule, 4 weeks after my mc.....but I suspect it was actually round 2 of my mc rather than an ordinary period. It was incredibly heavy (I was using inco-pads rather than period ones) and there were loads of clotty tissuey bits in it - and I also passed the baby :(
However, I had very little pain with it - which is the reverse of my normal experience - usually I'm kinda medium heavy with a huge amount of pain.

It lasted for 6 days, hopefully yesterday was my last day, but I've put a pad on today just in case


----------



## roseanne

For me it started about on time but as extremely light spotting for 5 days, followed by what is a normal period for me. No pain. I also didn't have much bleeding after the first few hours after the m/c (in hospital) - light for a few days, then spotting, totaling 2 weeks. But I guess this little bleeding is unusual.


----------



## Caroline

:hugs: hun, sorry for your loss. eVeryones period is different.
Mine took weeks to arrive, then spoteed & was light for ages until she arrived with avengence & lasted for 10 days.


----------



## sophster

Hi

mine was brown spotting for one day, very light red mucusy bleeding for one day, then just like a normal period; it is day three of that now. At the beginning it was actually a lot more painful than my periods are normally; but then again since I have had kids they have been virtually pain free.

Sophie


----------



## michkotte

Mine came 32 days after m/c, it was quiet heavy the first 2 days, lasted 5 days and was not painfull. But I had very painfull backache a week before!
Hope that helps!


----------



## bevan88

thanks for all your replys

It turns out it wasnt a period after all! (I dod try telling the drs this)

It was retianed products so had erpc on saturday. still having pelvic pain still bleeding am exhausted! 

I didnt think it was possible for a miscarrage to go on for more than 8 weeks after starting naturally then going to medical then to erpc! 

Im still in pain!!!!! 

Im not beat yet though im sure il be back to my healthy self soon!


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

bevan88 said:


> thanks for all your replys
> 
> It turns out it wasnt a period after all! (I dod try telling the drs this)
> 
> It was retianed products so had erpc on saturday. still having pelvic pain still bleeding am exhausted!
> 
> I didnt think it was possible for a miscarrage to go on for more than 8 weeks after starting naturally then going to medical then to erpc!
> 
> Im still in pain!!!!!
> 
> Im not beat yet though im sure il be back to my healthy self soon!

Thats awful! I hope u feel better soon hunni, and that it gets sorted out promptly! x :hugs:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Oh no, hope your feeling better. If its not a hard enough time for you. 

I have just had a natural m/c but I was only 4.5 weeks and I only bled for 3 days. I haven't passed any clots but the EPU nurses have said that at 4.5 weeks that there wouldn't be anything more than a period to pass. Would people agree? I do normally have quite light periods for around 2/3 days, but I think this one was heavier, but hard to tell as i never wear pads usually. I am a bit scared now of what will happen on my next period...


----------



## bevan88

We are all diffo KityKat but i would say if you are worried then i would ask for a scan to be sure there is nothing left! Trust me even if its just for your peace of mind then its the worth the drama of the scan!!!!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

The nurses did mention I could do that, they said to give it 7 days, I am ringing them in a min for final blood results, so I will ask about that. I think your right, gives peace of mind.


----------

